
Earn IT Act amendments transfer the fight over Section 230 to the states - joeyespo
https://www.engadget.com/earn-it-act-amendments-pass-senate-judiciary-committee-165030518.html
======
suizi
Relevant: [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/07/new-earn-it-bill-
still...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/07/new-earn-it-bill-still-
threatens-encryption-and-free-speech)

